# What's your favorite store bought sausage or links?



## Freshwaterman

Which brand do you prefer? I some of us make our own, but when you buy some which do you like the best?


----------



## Leemo

Janaks, Halletsville.


----------



## nixstix

*best yet for me*

Poffenberger's Meat Mkt in Bellville, Tx. The pork/beef w/garlic, yummy!


----------



## ToolMan

I like "Homes" Vennison and pork sausage, and "Prasaks" pork and beef sausage, OH and sausage form the "Sausage Man" at "Froberg Farms". Man this is making me hungry.

ToolMan


----------



## RubenZamora

I like that spicey Earl Campbell Stuff.


----------



## manintheboat

I love Eckermann's out of Shelby,TX. The HEB near my house inn Pearland stocks it. Prause's meat market in La Grange is my favorite though and given the choice, that would be my number 1. I also like Kasper's in Weimar. Prasek's in Hilje makes good sausage but I prefer the previous mentioned butcher shops. If none of those are availabe, Holmes or Chappel Hill will do I guess, but they are not near as good. When I was in college in Huntsville, I used to like Tallent, but then again, I liked whatever I could afford back then.


----------



## dbarham

manintheboat said:


> I love Eckermann's out of Shelby,TX. The HEB near my house inn Pearland stocks it. Prause's meat market in La Grange is my favorite though and given the choice, that would be my number 1. I also like Kasper's in Weimar. Prasek's in Hilje makes good sausage but I prefer the previous mentioned butcher shops. If none of those are availabe, Holmes or Chappel Hill will do I guess, but they are not near as good. When I was in college in Huntsville, I used to like Tallent, but then again, I liked whatever I could afford back then.


 well put


----------



## CajunBob

*Kountry Boys sausage. They have all kinds and Deer and pork mix pluse the beef. And he is a good old boy.*


----------



## Bocephus

I've tried all the store bought brands, and Holmes is what I buy now, their Jalepeno sausage is a winner with my family. And I also throw a pack or two of Johnsonville brats on the pit as well. Those taste really good smoked on the pit.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

nixstix said:


> Poffenberger's Meat Mkt in Bellville, Tx. The pork/beef w/garlic, yummy!


BINGO!


----------



## rbt2

i guess that it would be considered "store bought", but woody's smoke house in centerville is the only place we buy link sausage. the traditional german link sausage is prolly some of the best i've ever had. tallent's just outside of huntsville (in riverside) is pretty good also.


hey manintheboat, what year did you graduate from Sam? class of '97 here... eat 'em up kats!!!

rbt2


----------



## CoastalOutfitters

nixstix said:


> Poffenberger's Meat Mkt in Bellville, Tx. The pork/beef w/garlic, yummy!


yep, none finer


----------



## manintheboat

rbt2 said:


> i guess that it would be considered "store bought", but woody's smoke house in centerville is the only place we buy link sausage. the traditional german link sausage is prolly some of the best i've ever had. tallent's just outside of huntsville (in riverside) is pretty good also.
> 
> hey manintheboat, what year did you graduate from Sam? class of '97 here... eat 'em up kats!!!
> 
> rbt2


90


----------



## raz1056

Maekers/Shiner----Pateks/Shiner----Janaks/Hallettsville

get-u-sum


----------



## Benny

Janeks in Eagle Lake. 

Ron's Meat Market in Oak Ridge used to have some pretty darn good sausage. I haven't been there in a couple of years though. 

Vinceks in East Bernard is pretty good too.


----------



## deerspotter

With out a doubt it is Eckermans pork with garlic. Boiled, grilled, fried or in Gumbo. Nothing better.


----------



## kim e cooper

V&V in CISTERN, TX. or BURTON sausage in Burton TX.


----------



## bzrk180

Chappel Hill is pretty good stuff


----------



## muddnasty

i second woodys in centerville


----------



## Bukmstr

In this order for me:

Eckermans
Praseks
Burton


----------



## Freshwaterman

Do ya'll like sausage with cheese and jalapano? Any store bought recommendations?

I made some out of buffalo a couple of years ago and it turned out pretty good. I only made a few links because I was "experimenting" and only had a little bit of buffalo left over from some earlier sausage making.


----------



## bigjim75

If you are talking store bought ie. Kroger, HEB then it is Eckermann's. I like sausage, but I really like Eckermann's.


----------



## jamesgreeson

I'll eat it but nothing better than what you make at home.


----------



## TooShallow

Chris' specialty meats in Baton Rouge has the best jalapeno vension sausage I have ever tasted. Prasek's is also one of my favorites. Their hot sausage is really good.


----------



## gitchesum

Rabideaux's in Iowa LA. When I go back there I grab 15+ pounds at a time.


----------



## coastalgriff

1. H&B -El Campo
2. Vincek's -East Bernard


----------



## fishit

HEB seems to have the best selection in Pearland area:

my top three that i like to rotate:
1. Elgin jal/cheese nice green onion flavor in it also
2. Poffenberger
3. Praseks


----------



## workorfish

From this area I have to go with Burton Sausage Co. with V&V a close second. From Louisiana, none better than Guillory's in Pine Prairie.


----------



## Roger

Bourgeois Meat Market in Thibadeaux, La., dad gum good andouille and boudin.


----------



## TRAVO

*Elgin*

Meyers Elgin sausage is good from the store, but the best is when you buy it made and cooked fresh from the Meyers meat shop in Elgin. Tasty


----------



## Shootin' Sam

Talents in Riverside, TX


----------



## Hunter11

V&V Jalapeno Sausage
Ekermann's Jalapeno Sausage
Meyers Jalapeno Sausage


----------



## libertyFF

B&W meat market off of Shepherd in Houston


----------



## Magnolia

I'm such a sausage freak, everytime I go to the grocery and get a sample I end up buying some and never have been disappointed unless its a private lable sausage that tastes like paper.....my wife used to demo Kountry Boys Sausage from Brenham and that one is tough to beat. Holmes is also a great sausage.


----------



## Manfish

Moody's Meat Market down in Corpus.........ridiculous delicious


----------



## bwebster

tried the chicken fajita from Jr.'s in Wharton this weekend, pretty d%$^ good. so good, stopped back in on the way back to load up


----------



## Bottom Finder

Granzin's in New Braundels smoked pork links are great but if you guys are ever in Woodsboro, TX (I don't know why you would be but) you have to stop into Tuttles Grocery. Their smoked sausage is the best I have ever had.


----------



## texas scarecrow

*Woodys*

Woddys just south of San Marcos I hit them up all the time when i went to school there. I would bbq them at party's and even took some home to the old timer that taught me how to bbq said they were the best he had and this guy knew his stuff. mmmmm scrumdiddilyocious (spell check that)


----------



## camo77566

Uvalde meat market has some pretty good sausage, I tried it first in Concan from Niels Country Store. Kroger also carrys a brand called Eddy's which is pretty good and made in Texas.


----------



## beer catcher

I 2nd that pick camo, have you tried the cheese and jalapeno sausage that eddy's makes? mmm mmm good!!


----------



## Haute Pursuit

TooShallow said:


> Chris' specialty meats in Baton Rouge has the best jalapeno vension sausage I have ever tasted. Prasek's is also one of my favorites. Their hot sausage is really good.


Chris's has the best boneless stuffed chickens I have ever had


----------



## scwine

Rabideaux's Sausage out of Iowa, LA. is my all time favorite with no close second.


----------



## EWV8434

*For me it's...*

Maekers Meat Market /Shiner - Pork and beef (Pateks Grocery is 2nd)

Penhorns Meat Market /Marion, Tx - Cheese and Jap. (UN-REAL):texasflag


----------



## energinerbuzzy

I second the "Praseks" beef and pork!!
I am a sausage freak and this is my current favorite. It can be found in Krogers and HEB.
Woodies Smoke House is the best but I don't get up that way very often.


----------



## TMO

Prasek's pork and beef all the way, I like to get it at the smokehouse wrapped in butcher paper!!!


----------



## Buzzbait

I can't believe no one has mentioned Slovacek's in Snook. Once you try their jap and cheese sausage you won't eat any other sausage.........We take it to cook offs and people are amazed by the flavor. It's some good stuff


----------



## duge60

*great fresh sausage*

try Dans mt mkt in Brenham
Raus in brenham and also herberts catering in blieberville


----------



## Dookie Ray

bzrk180 said:


> Chappel Hill is pretty good stuff


I agree, it is one of the better ones that are readily available in a pinch.


----------



## Markc27

Earl Campbell sausage for me.


----------



## POJ

TRAVO said:


> Meyers Elgin sausage is good from the store, but the best is when you buy it made and cooked fresh from the Meyers meat shop in Elgin. Tasty


You bet, that's good. I like the short garlic links. I bought 20lbs on Christmas Eve.


----------



## jeffscout

Junior's green onion in Wharton is the best TX sausage I've tried. My neighbors always ask me to pick up extra when I'm there. I also like their Chicken Fajita and Chicken Cordon Blue sausage.


----------



## essayons75

*Chappel Hill Beef Sausage*

I was never a fan of Chappel Hill until I tried their beef sausage recently. It is very good, lean like a venison sausage. I took several packs to a party and it got rave reviews. The kids really liked it.



bzrk180 said:


> Chappel Hill is pretty good stuff


----------



## essayons75

*Earl Campbells*

The Earl Campbell's (the best) are what I call "hots". They are cheap and more like spicy grilled bologna in a casing&#8230;a high quality jumbo spicy hotdog. 

I was introduced to hots by some of my friends that grew up in the Jackson Mississippi projects. They would go buy them in buns by the dozen in brown paper bags and bring them to the office. 

I cook them regularly for my white bread friends and they go crazy for them. Cut them in bite size after cooking. Just don't overcook them or the casings will burn.



Markc27 said:


> Earl Campbell sausage for me.


----------



## dsjones21

*Rabideaux*

Does anyone know the closest, and or easiest way to get some of the rabideaux venison smoked sausage. MAAAN that is sum guud stuff thar.


----------



## EricF

For good store bought sausage I head out to Midway Meat Market in Katy. The jap/ cheez is real good. Hell, ain't none of it bad.


----------



## CAJUN THUNDER

jeffscout said:


> Junior's green onion in Wharton is the best TX sausage I've tried. My neighbors always ask me to pick up extra when I'm there. I also like their Chicken Fajita and Chicken Cordon Blue sausage.


 there jalipeno cheese is the best i ever had..


----------



## Cartman

*Chappell Hill Grocery Smoked Links*

I'm not talking about the Chappell Hill factory stuff that is in every store! Go to the 4 corners in Ch. Hill on 290 and the little grocery store is right next to the Ch. Hill Cafe next to Exxon. Their sausage takes me back to my Dad's processing plant smokehouse.


----------



## RedRubi

SpeckledTrout said:


> Do ya'll like sausage with cheese and jalapano? Any store bought recommendations?
> 
> I made some out of buffalo a couple of years ago and it turned out pretty good. I only made a few links because I was "experimenting" and only had a little bit of buffalo left over from some earlier sausage making.


Not sure where your from but there's a little meat shop next to Frobergs in Alvin. He has some darn good Jalapeno & Cheese sausage. You can get it smoked or uncooked. I always get it smoked and cut into bite size pieces so I can snack on it on the way home. :smile:


----------



## Fisher_Of_Men

Well,

Here are my choices...although my first choice is only available from the processor...

Kasper's half-n-half - Weimer,Tx
Prasek's half-n-half -Hillje, Tx
Fresh Nutria Sausage - The Butcher Shoppe - Meterie, La
Fresh Cajun Pork & Jalepeno - Best Stop Grocery - Scott, La

Although you can buy Praseks in local stores, it is definitely not the same as straight from the smokehouse. 
I like Kasper's because they are their own slaughter house and their pork casings are never packed in salt, so even after the smoking process, the sausage is fork tender, not like some of the sausage you buy these days, that the casing is packed in salt or the "Fibrous" variety. Nothing worse than tough chewy sausage.


----------



## 22fish

Kaspers-Weimer ; Woodys german sausage-Centerville, TX


----------



## pg542

Another vote for Kaspers in Weimar. They just did some venison jerky, pan and link sausage for me. Good stuff. Prasek's in Hilje is another place I've got to stop at when on 59. Try their aged marinated rib-eyes. Truly steak nirvana.


----------



## Aggie_Snowman'04

I was never a fan of sausage with cheese in it, but after one bite of this my mind was forever changed!!!

http://opassmokedmeats.com/cgi-bin/...smokedsausage&cat=sausage&catstr=HOME:sausage

Excellent is all I have to say...


----------



## Drew_Smoke

Dozier's in Fulshear is what I am hooked on now. Hot or German hot...its all good.

Southside Meat Market in Elgin is good stuff. I can still remember going to the old place as a kid. I can still smell it too.

We hit Midway in Katy too. We do the buffalo and Ma likes the summer sausage there.


----------



## Czechmark

*Mixed*

Summer Sausage: Poffenberger (Bellville) Jalapeno and Cheese
smoked: Eckerman's (Shelby)
fresh: Slovacek Westphalia (Snook)


----------



## edfree

Poffenberger 
B&W's (North Sheppard in Houston) pork & beef
Uncooked Chappel Hill Links (have to purchase in Chappel Hill) The raw links surpass the pre-smoked links that you buy from Kroger, HEB..etc


----------



## TexasFlats

tmarik said:


> Summer Sausage: Poffenberger (Bellville) Jalapeno and Cheese
> smoked: Eckerman's (Shelby)
> fresh: * Slovacek's *Westphalia (Snook)


I'll second the Slovacek's - it's available at Sam's Club. Good stuff and easy to get.

TF

.


----------



## 2GOOD

Opa's sausage may be a brand down south but it is the best out there. Their jal. & cheese is the best beer drinking sausage there is. I used to be big on Praseks and V&V, but Opa's beats them hands down. They are in almost every store down here now.


----------



## therealspeckcatcher

Store bought = Kountry boys hands down. 
Homemade = The guy beside frobergs farm in Alvin. He also has great summer sausage and beef jerky.


----------



## dbarham

eckermans or praeseks or vinceks


----------



## Jungle_Jim

Anything from Fischers Meat market in Muenster texas.
Jim


----------



## Soapeddler

#1



kim e cooper said:


> V&V in CISTERN, TX.


#2

Kiolbassa Brand made in San Atonio by the Kiolbassa family.

#3

Dziuk's in Castroville - Jalapeno and Cheese is awesome.

Praseks is good but too far from me to do any good.

I never knew a hot dog could taste as good as the market franks at Granzin's in New Braunfels. They are outstanding, and I don't like hot dogs that much.


----------



## Northsider

Slovoceks Jalapeno

Followed by

Sloveceks Jalapeno & Cheese

Followed by

Nemacheks Jalapeno


These are the best I've had


----------



## Crispito

Slovaceks Jap Cheese all the way please !

WOOOOO HOOOO !


----------



## SNAPPERHEAD

*good stuff*

Anyone tried this... Its mmmmmmmm goood!

http://gocajun.com/index.html


----------

